# Giant betta care



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

So, I was thinking about a sorority tank, but now I'm thinking about getting a single giant male! What is different about their care requirements? Do they need larger tanks? More feedings a day? etc?

EDIT: OOPS! I should have posted this in "betta care". My bad!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a baby giant and he gets the same basic care as my "regular" bettas. The only difference is that being a youngster, and a giant, I feed him more and he gets fed twice a day rather than once like my other boys.

He enjoys his 5 gallon but I'm sure he would love lots more room; who knows maybe I'll upgrade him someday.

BTW, I have his tank filled with plants (crypt, guppy grass, rosette sword, subwasswertang, frogbit) and an Aquaclear 20 filled with lots of bio media to keep him happy and I do 60-70% weekly water changes.

I love my big boy and can't thank our own EvilVOG enough for sending him to me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

How old is he and how big?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

He was hatched on Jan 27th, so that makes him right around 4 months. 

He's currently over 1.5" (mouth to base of tail), but I'm told he'll continue his juvenile growth until he's at least 7 or 8 months? He's also thick through his body so I expect him to get beefy.

Here's a link to the spawn log... Giant red HMPK + Giant multicolor PK spawn log

My little Percival looks a lot like his daddy and has personality to burn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

yup, just throw more food at them with the regular betta feeding schedule, maybe have to clean up after them a little more often too. 

They're about 3 months old now, around 2.5 inches. Still have a few of the big ones left if you're interested. You can see them on my site. i'm working on updating/ getting better pictures of some of them tomorrow.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

EvilVOG said:


> yup, just throw more food at them with the regular betta feeding schedule, maybe have to clean up after them a little more often too.
> 
> They're about 3 months old now, around 2.5 inches. Still have a few of the big ones left if you're interested. You can see them on my site. i'm working on updating/ getting better pictures of some of them tomorrow.


Do you feed yours once a day?

How big do you think they will get to be when they are a year old? And do you ever plan on maybe breeding long-finned giants? (because I am very interested in those)


----------

